# Has any one race an g8 ??



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Cause they Pose a serious threat New spec for 09

G8 GXP features a 6.2L V8 engine that produces 415hp and 415 lb-ft of torque and a 6-speed automatic transmission with Driver Shift Control; a 6-speed manual transmission is available 

If they make an 2 door I will be all over this

I believe it is an ls3 from the engine code LS3

And why can't they just call it an "GTO Package" ?? This would be freakin sweet !!!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Have not run one yet, but I am sure the day will come. From what I have read the 09 GXP is a very well balanced car. I would not know what to do with the two extra doors. The curb weight is 200 more pounds than the GTO, minor weight gain at best...Now all Pontiac has to do is market the car at the correct folks...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome car, miniature CTS-V :lol:


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I would take that car over a CTS-V any day


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

Too angular like the CTS-V. I like the rounded curves of the GTO's much better.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

There is an article on the GXP in the new Car and Driver. It is a tenth slower to 60 and a couple tenths slower in the quarter mile then the 05/06 GTO. It's also a couple hundred pounds heavier, as someone previously mentioned. GM is making it with very few options (as they did with the GTO). I left my magazine at work but from what I can remember a sun roof, a choice of an auto 6 or manual 6 tranny, and a couple other piddly things and that's it. 

It is a gas hog and both versions get slammed with a $1700 gas guzzling tax. The manual GTOs didn't have to pay the guzzler tax but this time around, the GXP's do. The dreaded first to fourth skip shift is also on the manual version, so that will be the first thing everybody modifies. Here's the killer, the price. Starting price is $40,000 with a loaded sticker of $42,000. 

According to GM, sales are already off 50% on the V6 and GT versions since they went on sale in the spring of 08 (sound like the GTO problem?). I thought about it after I read that. I really have only seen a handfull of G8's on the road in the past year and most of them were the V6 version. Car and Driver predicts they will make the GXP for a year or 2 and then kill the program. From the shape Pontiac and Buick are in, they might kill the brands altogether, or merge them with the GMC trucks dealerships.

All things said, if I'm going to pay 40-42 grand for a 4 door, I'd MUCH rather have a Charger SRT8 or Superbee, or used CTS V with the LS2.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Cause they Pose a serious threat New spec for 09
> 
> G8 GXP features a 6.2L V8 engine that produces 415hp and 415 lb-ft of torque and a 6-speed automatic transmission with Driver Shift Control; a 6-speed manual transmission is available
> 
> ...


The owner of the shop I use has a new G8. With just a CAI, cleaned up intake manifold and good tune it went a 12.5 at the track last summer


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> There is an article on the GXP in the new Car and Driver. It is a tenth slower to 60 and a couple tenths slower in the quarter mile then the 05/06 GTO. It's also a couple hundred pounds heavier, as someone previously mentioned. GM is making it with very few options (as they did with the GTO). I left my magazine at work but from what I can remember a sun roof, a choice of an auto 6 or manual 6 tranny, and a couple other piddly things and that's it.
> 
> It is a gas hog and both versions get slammed with a $1700 gas guzzling tax. The manual GTOs didn't have to pay the guzzler tax but this time around, the GXP's do. The dreaded first to fourth skip shift is also on the manual version, so that will be the first thing everybody modifies. Here's the killer, the price. Starting price is $40,000 with a loaded sticker of $42,000.
> 
> ...


I don't see the GXP as being a threat to the GTO. I was at my local GM dealer a few days ago and talked to them about a new Camaro. Got a price of the 2SS with a few options. He hit me with a price of $42,000 not including tax. Walked away from that one


----------



## MAXEPR (Feb 4, 2009)

I just got into a low milage 2005 Red/ Redhot, 6spd,sap for less than half the price. I'm happy here.!!!!!!


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

PDQ GTO said:


> Have not run one yet, but I am sure the day will come. From what I have read the 09 GXP is a very well balanced car. I would not know what to do with the two extra doors. The curb weight is 200 more pounds than the GTO, minor weight gain at best...Now all Pontiac has to do is market the car at the correct folks...


You could always weld the extra doors shut. 

I've been considering the G8 GXP. Very nice looking car, both inside and out.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

snide said:


> You could always weld the extra doors shut.
> 
> I've been considering the G8 GXP. Very nice looking car, both inside and out.


You would think that the dealers would come down on prices so they can move some cars out.

Took my 08 Sahara in for an oil changed the other day, took a walk around the show room while I was waiting. They had 2 Challengers in there. A orange 5.7 liter version and they wanted $41,995. Also had a 6.1 liter version. Wanted $47,000.00 for that one . These did not include tax and other dealer garbage


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I think ill wait a few years and pick one up used. It'll be a nice compliment to the gto. Ill let someone else take the major hit of initial depreciation.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Saw one the other day when I went in to get my gas cap changed. Nice car! Looked inside, OMG, it is definitely Holden. One could instantly tell that it was a relative of the GTO.


----------

